# 357 Flat top 10" Barrel



## Triggerfinger (Sep 14, 2012)

THis gun is pretty beat, am thinking of getting it reblued. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Triggerfinger said:


> THis gun is pretty beat, am thinking of getting it reblued. Any thoughts on this?


the 10 inch flat tops arent very common, but since your gun is pretty beat up anyway and assuming you want to keep and use it, i would think that you arent going to lose any "collector" value by getting it refinished. i would check into having ruger refinish it, keep the papers if they do, it may salvage some value if you ever go to sell it.


----------



## Triggerfinger (Sep 14, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the 10 inch flat tops arent very common, but since your gun is pretty beat up anyway and assuming you want to keep and use it, i would think that you arent going to lose any "collector" value by getting it refinished. i would check into having ruger refinish it, keep the papers if they do, it may salvage some value if you ever go to sell it.


That's a sound answer. Thanks!


----------



## Triggerfinger (Sep 14, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the 10 inch flat tops arent very common, but since your gun is pretty beat up anyway and assuming you want to keep and use it, i would think that you arent going to lose any "collector" value by getting it refinished. i would check into having ruger refinish it, keep the papers if they do, it may salvage some value if you ever go to sell it.


Thanks TedDeBearFrmHell. This serial falls with the 8 groove numbers, I paid about $400.00 for it. Is it worth the extra cost of re-blueing?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the re-blueing is mostly an aesthetic issue with modern steels, at one time blueing (black oxide) and browning (red oxide, controlled) created a hard rust coating over hi carbon steels, slowing down the surface rust (red oxide) and pitting that would eventually eat steel in the white. 

with proper maintenance and periodic wipe downs when stored, your pistol will last much longer than you do, re-blued or not. so it boils down to you, do you mind your gun showing the wear of the life it has lived?

i personally never refinish my guns, they arent collectors, they are shooters and have lived and been hiking and camping and hunting and working.... they have been police sidearms, armored car duty sidearms, infantry weapons, fish and game boat guns.... and all show marks from their past lives. 

nothing wrong with it, just personally never met the used gun that i thought needed to LOOK new.... that said i would also spend a 100 hours on a used gun to make WORK like new!


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

A word of caution, my interpretation of "pretty beat up" and yours may differ greatly,take it to someone who knows gun values and get their opinion before you possibly ruin the value of a collectible.
Again better safe than sorry.
You can always blue it but once you do you can't un-blue.
Gabby


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Gabby said:


> A word of caution, my interpretation of "pretty beat up" and yours may differ greatly,take it to someone who knows gun values and get their opinion before you possibly ruin the value of a collectible.
> Again better safe than sorry.
> You can always blue it but once you do you can't un-blue.
> Gabby


gabby is right here, i assume that since its your gun that you know the value of it. if you dont know what its worth you might go to a ruger forum and post some detailed pics if you dont have a good smith near by.


----------

